

How a Darth Vader selfie showed the worst side of social media - jgrahamc
http://mashable.com/2015/05/11/darth-vader-selfie/

======
angersock
_Now the volatile nature of social media has come back to haunt the woman who
posted the incorrect photo. She said she has received death threats after
making a "stupid" mistake. She apologised for the pain she has caused the
father and urged people with concerns about strangers to go to police, instead
of using social media._

And the cycle is complete; the system works!

